# Job opportunities for qualified accountants



## uk79 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi all,
I found this forum very informative and the participants very helpful in giving their inputs.
I am a qualified CA (Australia), CPA (USA) and CIA (USA) I'm currently living in the gulf but have my Australian PR. I wanted to seek your advice in my situation on the available options for me for employment in Australia. Is their anything i could do to further prepare myself before i finally make a move. My work experience is 2.5 years audit, approx 2 years banking, 1.5 years logistics, 2 years other private and approx 3 years real estate financial analysis
I'll appreciate your inputs in this.

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Suppose you ought to start considering what area you may want to work in, what industry etc. and make a few enquiries of different companies that advertise positions vacant.


----------

